# CF to SD adapter needed



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I bought my husband a neat HP printer that will let him download, adjust, and print pictures using only a memory card and the lcd screen of the printer. He hates computers and doesn't want anything to do with one or use one to print from.

Here's the problem, our camera has a CF memory card and the printer only has a sd/mmc slot. I tried looking on line for an adapter. There are many sd to cf adapters, but I can't fing the cf to sd adapter. Can anyone help out?

Please don't tell me he can download to a computer and save to a sd card; he really, really will have nothing to do with computers.

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Would this be what you are looking for?

Compact Flash CF to MS Pro/MS/MMC/SM/SD/xD Card Adapter










Compact Flash CF to MS Pro/MS/MMC/SM/SD/xD Card Adapter | eBay


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I saw that one, but I think it is mislabeled. When I read the details it lists MMC etc as the type of cards supported and the Product Requirements: as a Device with CompactFlash Type I card slot.

I need it to be cf card as the type of card supported and the product requirement as a device with an sd card slot


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I think your SOL. If it has a USB slot, you might get one of those usb universal card readers, and work it thataways... 

Why not download to the computer, and just print from it?

Or, easier still, carry the CF card to walmart/CVS/etal and print from there... always cheaper than at home printing anyways...


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

There are adapters that will allow you to insert an SD card into a CF form factor which you can then plug into your camera potentially. You might need to look up what can be run in your camera, but this is the closest thing I can think of that will allow you to basically do what you want.


----------

